# chain saw sharpness?



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

It seems like when I start with a new chain blade that its pretty sharp and lasts for quite a while. However, once I dull it, it seems like I have to sharpen it after every tankful of gas. I am wondering, maybe I'm waiting too long to sharpen it the first time? Then as it dulls creating heat that heat may ruin the hardness of the blade so it won't hold sharpness very long after that?

I'm just using a small round file (the right size) to sharpen. No special sharpener.

don


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

That is your problem, A file will freshen up a chain but does not sharpen it, if you have hit dirt it will take more than a file or a very long time with a file to get it "sharp" again. nothing to dowith the chain heating up.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*need more than a file*

So you are saying I need some kind of special chains saw sharpener instead of the file? Any recommendations? Obviously, I don't want to spend a lot.

May be time for a new chain anyway. I did hit dirt a couple of time and I suspect that was the beginning of the end.

don


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

take them to a shop and have them sharpen them, most I evercharged was 7.50 each still better than a new chain


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can get a chain sharpener from Harbor Freight on sale for around $30.00. They do a very good job and for the occasional user they will last a lifetime. They put an edge much like you have when the chain is new.

As the tooth is filed back you may need to drop the depth gauge a little also for the chain to cut properly as well.


----------

